# Inlay on end grain cutting board



## ArlingtonM2 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm making a cutting board as a wedding present and I want to inlay the bride & groom's names.

I've got a guy with a CNC router who can cut the negative into the maple end grain board, and cut the positive from some cherry (or maybe walnut) which will become the inlaid letters. The inlaid letters would be about 1.25-1.5" high.

I'm a little worried about mixing end grain and face grain. I know the letters are small, but with the cutting board, I don't want any gaps at all if the two cuts of wood move differently over time, lest food and bacteria collect.

The alternative would be to use a food safe epoxy.

So, my questions are:

1. Do you think the different cuts of woods (face grain inset to end grain) will result in gaps over time?

2. Would epoxy be a safer way to go?

Thanks


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

How about the side of the cutting board.Adding a inlay to the work surface does not seem right, Beware if you make it too pretty your friends might not use it. As it becomes a art piece.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Due to wood movement experienced by the moisture of using the board and washing it I would not inlay anything into the end grain. Over time I would expect either a wood inlay or an epoxy to crack. How about laser engraving their names?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd be more worried about the glue bond between end grain and face grain holding up over time. I guess this is something I would not do. How about lazering the names on the side?


----------



## ArlingtonM2 (Jan 17, 2016)

Side inlay: I've thought about it. It'll affect the sequence of building up the board, but it's definitely an option. If I did that, it'd be face grain-on-face grain

Laser engraving: I've discounted that because I don't want any crevices where food can get caught.

Epoxy vs wood inlay: If I did it on the side, would wood inlays be any better/worse than colored epoxy?


----------



## ArlingtonM2 (Jan 17, 2016)

nevermind…. deleted this one


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Arlington, I made the board so the letters go all the way through. Abbie has never let a knife tough her CB.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/74803


----------



## JonH (Mar 19, 2007)

To do an inlay in an end grain cutting board, you have to make the "plug" out of end grain material also. You just make a thin panel of end grain material large enough. You sand it down just like you do for the cutting board. Then you chuck that piece up in the router and cut the plug out. Your guy with the CNC will need to mirror the design and use a "VCARVE" tool path for the operation. There are tons of videos online about how to do it. Definitely do not use face grain as the inlay.


----------



## JonH (Mar 19, 2007)

Epoxy is also an easy way to do it if you don't want to mess with the inlay. Its really not that difficult. Try it out on some smaller stuff so you don't waste any huge beautiful cutting boards trying a new process.


----------

